# Native Plants - Hidden Gems of the Landscape



## Jace (Apr 26, 2022)

NatI've plants are _an essential part of the ecosystem,_ 
and, unfortunately an often overlooked addition to our landscape. 

These plants provide shelter and food source for wildlife.

A perennial gem is_ spigelia marilandica, _Indian Pink, which boosts a yellow and red bloom 
from late May into June and does a great job adding color to a shady spot.

Another, is _callicarpa americana, _American beautyberry, after the white blooms are complete,
this plant is loaded with purple berries for the birds to devour.

There are many more native plants that can added to your landscape.

Do you have native plants?


----------



## David777 (Apr 26, 2022)

As a hiker, backpacker, landscape & nature photographer, and life long outdoor enthusiast, I have studied much natural science including botany and native plants in our California climate regions.  My parents loved gardening and Mom would snag plants from roadsides. (Long since inappropriate practice haha.) Am someone that learns common names so can identify fair numbers.  Given drought, many are now planting natives in their yards.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 26, 2022)

David777 said:


> As a hiker, backpacker, landscape & nature photographer, and life long outdoor enthusiast, I have studied much natural science including botany and native plants in our California climate regions.  My parents loved gardening and Mom would snag plants from roadsides. (Long since inappropriate practice haha.) Am someone that learns common names so can identify fair numbers.  Given drought, many are now planting natives in their yards.
> 
> View attachment 218847



What's a good guide for native plants (USA) ???


website?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> What's a good guide for native plants (USA) ???
> 
> 
> website?


Here's a site where you can click on Plant Finder and put in your zip code for local ones.
https://www.nwf.org/Garden-for-Wildlife/about/native-plants


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2022)

Here are a few pics of native wildflowers I took with my pocket camera while camping in Colorado years back, don't know the names of them though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2022)

Jace said:


> Do you have native plants?


I don't have native plants in my yard, but I just planted some native grass seed in my back yard to fill in the bare areas.  It should require less water and be more drought resistant.  I don't have a very big grass area, but I want to try and keep what I have green and alive.  My front yard we rocked in many years ago, but no plants other than the trees.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 27, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here's a site where you can click on Plant Finder and put in your zip code for local ones.
> https://www.nwf.org/Garden-for-Wildlife/about/native-plants



Thanks!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

Jace said:


> NatI've plants are _an essential part of the ecosystem,_
> and, unfortunately an often overlooked addition to our landscape.
> 
> These plants provide shelter and food source for wildlife.
> ...


Hey...where are the pictures of these plants? Not being a gardener, I certainly wouldn't know them by their names. I realized a few years back that I like plants classified as grasses.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 27, 2022)

How To Start A Native Plant Garden


----------



## David777 (Apr 27, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> What's a good guide for native plants (USA) ???
> 
> 
> website?



Thorough photo species reference:
https://calphotos.berkeley.edu/flora/

Can select all listed plants with photo links within counties or regions:
https://www.calflora.org/search.html

Usual resource for Southwest wildflower blooms (not much this droughty spring and now late)
https://www.desertusa.com/wildflo/wildupdates.html


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Some of the Bleeding heart plants are native to USA and Canada.
Versatile, and wonderful plants.
Also some of the pansies/violets/ Jonny-Jump-Up types, and of the Irises, Blue flag iris types.

I love these and other native plants and have had them in flower beds.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 27, 2022)

David777 said:


> Thorough photo species reference:
> https://calphotos.berkeley.edu/flora/
> 
> Can select all listed plants with photo links within counties or regions:
> ...



Wow! Great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Columbines, and Rudbeckia? Bachelor buttons?
Some of the morning glory types, too.

I think some of each of those, are native, and I have enjoyed them in my garden beds numerous times.
I've planted some intentionally, and others, If they seed themselves in my yard or garden, I surely would not weed them out!


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

I certainly do, Eucalyptus trees, Banksia, bottle brush as well as Wattle.


----------



## oldpop (Apr 27, 2022)

There are many kinds of carnivorous plants growing in the Savannas in my area.





















Disclaimer: internet images


----------



## MickaC (Apr 27, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


>


So beautifully stunning.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 27, 2022)

Tish said:


> I certainly do, Eucalyptus trees, Banksia, bottle brush as well as Wattle.
> 
> View attachment 218978
> 
> ...


Beautifully stunning as well.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 27, 2022)

oldpop said:


> There are many kinds of carnivorous plants growing in the Savannas in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More stunning treasures.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 27, 2022)

I have spent this afternoon digging up and relocating patches of Virginia Spiderwort. It is considered a native plant in our area.  It was getting out of control in one of my flower beds because it spreads easily and creates a dense root mat. Not sure I’d recommend it.


----------

